# Solid Yellow Light on Video Bridge? (Network "degraded")



## AllGoNoShow (Dec 18, 2007)

Just had Directv come out and upgrade my four year old equipment with a new GENIE HD DVR and two Wireless GENIE Minis. The HD DVR is on my first floor living room and they put the Wireless Video Bridge (WVB) right on top of it. One mini is in my basement and the other I will float around depending on my need.

I have the NFL Sunday ticket and with my old set-up I had just installed a Y connector and installed a separate jack in my wall in the basement. I would just take my HD DVR from the first floor and hook it up to this separate jack in the basement so I could watch two different games at once (everything worked fine). I tried this with the new set-up, bringing the WVB downstairs with the Genie HD DVR, and hooking it to this separate jack, so that I can watch multiple TVs down there for the games. The good news is it appears everything works (all three Genies including the wireless minis), but instead of a solid blue indicator light for the WVB it is actually a light yellow/almost green (solid). 

I looked this up and DirecTV says the yellow solid light means the "MOCA network established but MOCA network is Degraded". What the heck does that mean? Would the fact the cable going to this jack is probably 75+ feet from the splitter where it comes into my house affect this? I also believe that a certain portion of the cable is just regular coaxial cable that you get from the home centers (not the cable from DIRECTV). How can I fix this and should I be concerned? I don't want to be having a football party on Sunday watching three games and something happen. Thanks!

Nick


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

AllGoNoShow said:


> Just had Directv come out and upgrade my four year old equipment with a new GENIE HD DVR and two Wireless GENIE Minis. The HD DVR is on my first floor living room and they put the Wireless Video Bridge (WVB) right on top of it. One mini is in my basement and the other I will float around depending on my need.
> 
> I have the NFL Sunday ticket and with my old set-up I* had just installed a Y connector *and installed a separate jack in my wall in the basement. I would just take my HD DVR from the first floor and hook it up to this separate jack in the basement so I could watch two different games at once (everything worked fine). *I tried this with the new set-up, bringing the WVB downstairs with the Genie HD DVR, and hooking it to this separate jack, so that I can watch multiple TVs down there for the games. The good news is it appears everything works (all three Genies including the wireless minis), but instead of a solid blue indicator light for the WVB it is actually a light yellow/almost green (solid). *
> 
> ...


 See highlighted areas.
Y connector? You probably mean a 2 way splitter.
MOCA is how the DVRs pass content via your home. Also know as DECA.

MOCA needs a special 2 way splitter. They are green labeled DIRECTV splitters. If you don't have one, that is a major cause of MOCA problems.

I recommend solidsignal.com, and buy a 2way splitter that shows Directv on a green label.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

"Degraded" indicates that the signal (MoCA) is below what DIRECTV considers ideal. Obviously this does not necessarily means the equipment will not work, is just is below what DIRECTV likes. This may or may not cause issues now or in the future.


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------

